# NO CLUES Please Help



## sassycb (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello everyone.  These items were dug out of a turn of the century landfill over the past month.  I am very new to this and have no clue as to what some of these things are. let alone what their purposes were.  I would love to know what the white rod of glass is, or its purpose.  This is so much fun.  Please help me along.  Thanks, Christine.


----------



## sassycb (Nov 4, 2005)

These were dug about a week ago.  Any clues?  I seem to be getting a lot of milk glass or whitr glass jars.  Anybody know about those?  Christine


----------



## Steve in MA (Nov 4, 2005)

A friend and I have been digging out a dump from the 20's, and it is fun, esp[ecially since it's my first serious dig (he dug a bit back in the 80's).  In the 2nd photo, the tall clear bottle is either a ketchup or vingar bottle, as we have found a ton of that shape, and some have had labels on them saying ketchup, but some very similar ones, had "new england vinegar works" embossed on the base.  Maybe they made ketchup as well?


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 4, 2005)

there are a couple items in that first photo that look interesting. That tall cut glass-looking clear decanter in the back, is it pontil marked? The little Colgate type perfume with the ground glass stopper is nice. Is the shorter square cobalt blue bottle marked? It looks like maybe a poison?


----------



## Caretaker maine (Nov 4, 2005)

Chris,  does the long white glass rod have a hollow center if it does it was used as an insulater , they ran wire thu it and the glass rod was put thu wood or other flamable materials, the short blue one does look like a 3 sided poison and the one with the dog ears [] might be a bromo, and the one in front of that a perfume, with a stopper


----------



## wvbottlehead (Nov 4, 2005)

The blue one on the left looks like a Bic.


----------



## KentOhio (Nov 5, 2005)

The little milk glass jars were for face cream. In the first photo, in front of the Lysol and to the left of the perfume, is that a paperweight? I'd like more pictures of that.


----------



## sassycb (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello all.  Thank you all so much for the info.  Here is another picture of the things you all asked about.  Yes GuntherHess it has a polished pontil, its in bad shap, but so beautiful, its so uneven.  Any idea on age or maybe what might have been in it.  I wonder how it was etched?  What is a "Colgate" type perfume?  Its embossed "LUBIN/PARPUMEUR/A PARIS", any ideas on that? Age, Value?  Unfortunately I cant get the stopper out to clean the contents out.  Yes its a three sided poison with worn knobs down three sides.  No its not hollow Caretakermaine.  The end is broken off.  Any other Ideas?  The other blue is not bromo.  It has three sides ribbed, one side smooth.  A "M" in Circle on bottom.  Oh and the aqua is a stopper that says "Baker's".  Wow, please send more info.  Thanks Christine.  PS almost forgot, the blue on the left says "BELMONT LABS INC./PHILA. PA./MAZON" on the bottom.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 7, 2005)

Colgate made pretty common perfume in that shape, Lubin also was a pretty common perfume. The french Lubin perfumes often were pontil marked, much later than you would see pontils on American bottles. Check to see if the Lubin has a polished pontil mark, sometimes people dont even notice it on those bottles.


----------



## sassycb (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello all.  I can't believe it GuntherHess, it does have a polished pontil.  Please tell me more.  How do I get the stopper out? Is it worth anything?  Tell me about the other decanter.  Thanks all.  Christine.  PS  I'm going to be putting a bunch of pictures in different forums.  If you see something from sassy take a look.  I can use all the help I can get.  Remember, 6 weeks ago I knew nothing about bottles.


----------



## sassycb (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry WVbottlehead, almost forgot to mention the blue thing on the far left does indeed say bic as I take a closer look.  Thanks for the invaluable info.  I don't even smoke, just wanted a height reference for all of you.  You made me smile with your wit, and for that I thank you.  Have a great day.  Christine  PS Follow my pictures in the forums.  I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Christine,

 The white glass rod you found is most likely a towel rod. Glass was used for many things that were soon made from porcelain,plastics and nylon as time went on. Keep on digging and finding.

 Cliff


----------



## atticmint (Nov 8, 2005)

In my experience the best way to remove a stuck stopper is, first put a little oil around the top, then find a stopper the same size. Use the handle of a scew driver to tap the extra stopper against the stuck one.
  I use this trick daily on old apothecary/chemistry bottles and it works 80% of the time (not bad when you consider some days I open 20-30 bottles this way. It has something to do with using an object the same shape and size that helps free the stuck stopper.
  You might want to cover the stuck one with a piece of paper or thin rag when you tap it.


----------



## sassycb (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks YeOldProspector, I could see it being used for that.  Amazing Atticmint, I will try it and get back to you.  Experience is everything.  Christine


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 8, 2005)

On the Lubin perfume, they are fairly common and not real valuable. Its just interesting that a bottle made around 1900 is pontil marked. You didnt see that often, especially on high production commercial bottles. As far as getting the stopper out ... good luck. My wife has at least 100 early ground glass stoppered bottles. I have tried about every trick in the book without much sucess. Tapping on it to free it is probably as good a method as any as long as you dont break it. Note, never try to twist a glass stopper hard, they break a lot easier than you would think.


----------

